# 13 on the 13th



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Yep,13 flounder on friday the 13th. And 6 mullet. Big one is 24" @ 7.5#


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice job drifter!! that's a fine table of good eatin.(just got done cleaning my dinner.)


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice mess of flatties Jared !!!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

WTG Drift


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice fish!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Dang Jared, way to load em up!!!!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

That's what I'm talkin bout. WTG


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Rockin' the flatties for sure.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job Jared.....Friday the 13th has ALWAYS held special meaning to me!!!!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Jason...Friday the 13th...I have to know did you pick anyone up last night? Talk about real life horror story..lol
And it was a usual friday the 13th,my starter bracket broke so now I'm down till I can get some parts shipped from Japan.Sure glad my motor has a pull start back up. It was time for some maintenance work anyway. Oh and my trolling motor plug burnt up. Twas a lovely night for mishaps.


----------

